# Clé USB Corsair : Formatage / utilisation impossible)



## Moskito (31 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,

Je suis depuis hier soir dans l'impossibilité d'utiliser ma clé usb Corsair 8 Giga sur mon Imac. J'ai tenté de la formater et j'ai eu une erreur à ce moment là me disant que "les taches sous jacentes n'avaient pas été executées". 

J'ai du coup reformaté la clé à partir d'un PC en FAT 32. Problème elle est totalement inutilisable SUR MAC UNIQUEMENT. Sur PC, je n'ai aucun problèmes, je l'ai utilisé toute la journée au boulot.

Par contre sur le mac, je ne peux ni la formater, ni la manipuler. Dès que j'essaye de copier un fichier j'ai le message d'erreur suivant qui s'affiche. Bien entendu je n'ai pas retiré la clé USB de son emplacement. J'ai déja testé plusieurs ports, réparé les autorisations... sans succès. J'ai testé d'autres clés qui semblent fonctionner. Pour rappel la clé tourne tres bien sur PC...

Pouvez vous m'aider ? Pas facile d'utiliser ma clé sous MAC :-(


----------



## pascalformac (1 Avril 2009)

As tu essayé via utilitaire disque de...verifier le volume?

(cliquer directement reparation disque en pointant la clef)


----------



## Moskito (1 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,

Oui j'ai vérifié le volume il ne me dit rien de particulier (je n'ai plus en mémoire le message exact, je l'indiquerai ce soir).


----------



## pascalformac (1 Avril 2009)

truc idiot

tu cliques bien la BONNE icone pour le reformatage?


----------



## Moskito (9 Avril 2009)

Bonjour... je me permets de remonter le sujet car à ce jour je n'ai toujours pas trouvé de solution.

J'utilise la clé tous les jours sur PC sans aucun soucis. Impossible sous mac. Quel pourrait être le problème qui fait que je ne peux pas l'utiliser sur mon mac ? 

Personne n'a jamais rencontré ce souci ?

A noter que lorsque je laisse la clé branchée, elle passe son temps à se déconnecter (en me mettant le message d'erreur cité plus haut) et à se reconnecter... sans que je ne touche à rien.

J'ai checké les authorisations et autres dans Onyx. Je ne connais pas mac sur le bout des doigts, y-a-til des autres manipulations non risquées que je peux effectuer et qui pourraient m'aider ?


----------



## pascalformac (9 Avril 2009)

A propos de remontée

tu n'as pas repondu aux questions...


----------



## Moskito (9 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,

En fait je n'ai pas vraiment saisi la question... concernant l'icone pour le reformatage.

Je vais dans l'appli "Utilitaire de disque", je selectionne ma clé (le peu de temps qu'elle reste visible), puis dans le menu "effacer" je choisi mon format de volume et je clique sur effacer... là ça plante. Est ce cela dont vous parliez ?


----------



## pascalformac (10 Avril 2009)

je parlais d'icone(S) car certaines clefs sont pré-partitionnées en plusieurs morceaux
et des fois on clique sur une partition 100% windows indeboulonnable

par ailleurs cette clef 
j'espere que tu ne la branches pas sur le clavier( si ton clavier a de l'USB, on ne sait pas tu listes windows dans le 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


)

A brancher dans le imac


----------



## Moskito (10 Avril 2009)

mon clavier a bien de l'usb j'ai le dernier imac donc avec les 2 prises usb sur le clavier, l'une étant prise par la souris. Ca fait une différence ?

Cela étant dit, la clé est branchée sur les ports usb au dos de l'écran avec une rallonge usb.

Par contre quelle est la différence sur les ports du clavier ? J'utilise régulirement le port libre du clavier pour brancher un petit DD externe, il ne faut pas ?

Pour info je viens d'essayer ce matin de formater une vielle clé usb 128 Mo et pas de souci. 

Bon je crois que je vais aller en acheter une autre... car je désespère avec celle là.


----------



## pascalformac (10 Avril 2009)

questions abondamment traitées alors ce sera du TRES rapide

* l' USB de clavier n'a pas la même alimentation que les USB du mac
les usb du clavier sont pour des petites choses peu gourmantes
le reste , sur le mac

et en passant t'as testé SANS ton hub ( qui est peut etre le coupable)?


brancher la clef directement sur USB du mac


----------



## Moskito (10 Avril 2009)

OK merci pour ces précisions.

Cependant, oui, effectivement j'ai tout testé sans réussite.

Depuis 20 min j'ai trouvé de nouveaux éléments sur le net me permettant de formater la clé normelement à partir du mac, plus de message d'erreur (il fallait modifier la table de partition).

Mais elle ne fonctionne pas mieux à l'utilisation, le formatage MS DOS se passe bien mais derrière impossible de copier des dossiers ou autre il met dit que je n'ai pas les autorisations et derrière ça plante et la clé disparait. J'ai déja tenté de réparé les autorisations sans plus de succes, et être connecté en admin ne change rien.

J'ai testé de la formater en Mac Etendu et elle fonctionne normalement sur le mac dans ce cas (mais bien sur plus sur le PC...)

J'ai trouvé ce message sur le net, c'est exactement le meme probleme... malheureusement pas de solution apportée. http://www.commentcamarche.net/forum/affich-9469424-probleme-compatibilite-de-cle-usb


----------



## pascalformac (10 Avril 2009)

alala
et bien entendu 
1- soit tu as verifié les autorisations sur ce péripherique

ou
2- coché
" ignorer les autorisations"
(  1 et 2 ...dans la fenetre d'info commande I)


----------



## Moskito (10 Avril 2009)

Désolé mais pour ces 2 opérations... je n'arrive pas à les réaliser.

Dans la fenetre d'info de ma clé (du moins le temps que j'arrive à la lire car ma clé "saute" au bout de quelques secondes...) j'ai tout en bas dans la partie autorisation une simple ligne indiquée "lecture et écriture autorisées"... rien de plus pas de case à cocher en tout cas indiquant "ignorer les autorisations".

Et pour vérifier les autorisations sur ce périphériques... bah je n'ai rien de plus non plus.

On parle pourtant bien de la meme chose mais je n'ai absolument pas accès à ce genre de chose dans la fenetre d'info (testé avec une clé qui marche j'ai la meme chose)? Mon OS est à jour... je ne comprends plus.

Merci encore pour ton aide.


----------



## pascalformac (10 Avril 2009)

je me demande ( à verifier) si cette option n'est pas presente que sur volume formaté via et pour le mac
( ce qui serait  assez logique)

quoiqu'il en soit il y a u souci avec ce volume qui " saute"
( et c'est soit coté mac soit coté clef)

autres manips ( de fond)
ici je songe en particulier à tester utilitaire disque sur autre session 
et si souci là aussi envisager la combo et le reste


*mesures classiques en cas de pépins*
ceci n'est pas un tuto mais un simple rappel rapide de divers choses faisables 
pour plus d'infos faire une recherche

*mesures globales*

Avoir son OS à jour

*réparation des autorisations via utilitaire disque ou autre outil  (genre Onyx) : maintenance à faire à chaque mise à jour Apple ( ou install d'une application avec installateur)
de preference via utilitaire disque si onyx est ancien

*réparation verification du volume
 ( via utilitaire disque du support)


*nettoyage-maintenance : voir l'outil Onyx qui fait ca très bien 
lire l'aide avant de cocher des options
http://www.titanium.free.fr/pgs/french.html

* téléchargement et installation de la combo update de l'OS 
et ce quelque soit les mises à jour déjà faites

Cela permet de consolider l'OS et de corriger une erreur éventuelle non corrigée par une mise à jour précédente ou apparue depuis
regroupe en un seul fichier  toutes les mises à jour
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/downloads/

Si Tiger , prendre celle correspondant à l' OS et au type de processeur (PPC ou macintel) 
Si panther  à faire  si l'OS est entre 10.3 et 10.3.8 , sinon pas très utile car ancienne,et elle ne tient pas compte de divers maj apparues depuis


*mesures concernant une fonction ou application*

*verification du fonctionnement de l'application ou fonction  à problème sur un autre compte- autre session 2
( session 1 fermée)
Au besoin créer une session test et la garder car ca reservira toujours
Si ce marche sur session 2 , le souci est local ( session1)
et il faudra réparer session1 

*nettoyage-réparation liés à une application spécifique:
application fermée déplacer ( pas jeter , garder, sur le bureau par exemple )  les fichiers liés  dans  la biblotheque de l'utilisateur: plist de l'appli  , les caches de l'appli dans la session,et dans certains cas  les fichiers de données quand il y en a dans la bibliotheque
relancer
Attention selon les applications il faudra préserver certains fichiers liés ( données persos)  avant de changer les plists sinon risque d'effacement d'archives ou données

N'envisager une reinstall partielle ( application ) ou complete ( OS)  qu' uniquement en dernier  quand tout le reste a vraiment échoué

toutes ces manips sont complémentaires et détaillées en archives et au cas par cas selon l'application


----------



## Moskito (10 Avril 2009)

Merci pour ces infos.

Je vais encore faire 1 ou 2 tests mais mon imac étant tout neuf je n'ai pas envie de pousser trop loin la bidouille, surtout que d'autres clés fonctionnent sans probleme. 

Je crois que je vais aller en acheter une nouvelle et garder celle la pour le boulot uniquement.
, même si ça m'emmerde de ne pas comprendre.

Si jamais je trouve qq chose je fais signe 

Merci encore


----------



## pascalformac (10 Avril 2009)

ce n'est pas du tout de la bidouille
c'est même de l'entretien de routine et tests de routine
( et vi un mac ca s'entretient un peu quand même)

tester cette clef sur un autre mac aussi, pour voir


----------



## Le docteur (10 Avril 2009)

Et un petit formatage depuis le PC et depuis une session d'un live CD Ubuntu, par exemple ???


----------



## Moskito (10 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,

Formatage depuis PC : déja essayé mais mêmes problèmes à l'utilisation sur le mac. 

Je vais demain matin faire un tour en ville, j'essaierai de voir si la fnac accepte que je branche ma clé sur un des macs...


----------



## Le docteur (13 Avril 2009)

Oui, depuis le PC, mais avec un Linux lancé en live-CD.


----------



## Moskito (13 Avril 2009)

Hello,

non pas testé avec Linux. Je n'ai jamais touché à Linux et j'avoue que je commence à fatiguer pour une clé usb à 25 Eur.

Du coup j'ai contacté corsair vu qu'ils communiquent beaucoup sur leur garantie quand on achète leur produit... on va voir ce que ça donne.

A noter que le magasin où je l'ai acheté a refusé de traiter mon probleme car ils n'ont pas de mac pour tester... j'ai indiqué au mec que ce n'était pas mon problème et que dans ce cas il faut stipuler à l'achat que la garantie n'est pas valable sur un mac... mais il n'a rien voulu savoir en me disant que le magasin ne conseille jamais aucun périphérique pour mac car ils ne sont jamais sur de la compatibilité. J'ai trouvé ça vraiment exagéré... donc j'attends la réponse de Corsair.


----------



## Moskito (28 Avril 2009)

Juste pour info, si quelqu'un fait une recherche sur ce topic, au final je n'ai jamais résolu le problème.

Corsair m'a changé la clé, et la neuve fonctionne sans problème.

Merci à ceux qui m'ont aidé.


----------

